# hi to wildcamping



## omegas (Oct 15, 2007)

hello from omegas


----------



## loubylou (Oct 15, 2007)

*Hello*

Hi
hope you enjoy the site,welcome.
Lou


----------



## Trevor (Oct 15, 2007)

omegas said:
			
		

> hello from omegas
> hope this first post goes ok
> we are relatively new to motorhoming and mainly wildcamp so this site will come in very handy
> look forward to posting and learning
> ...



Hi, omegas welcome hope you like it on here.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 15, 2007)

welcome hope you enjoy


----------

